

Draw Something CEO badmouths team member who turned down Zynga's offer - mikeklaas
http://twitpic.com/9406y0

======
vellum
The tweets are real. Porter hasn't taken them down yet.
<http://twitter.com/#!/tfadp>

To add some context, OMGPOP dev Shay Pierce wrote a column[1] in Gamasutra,
saying that he wasn't going to join Zynga because the company "views players
as weak-minded cash cows". Business Insider than was contacted by an inside
source saying he was a poor worker, which Shay disputed. [2]

1:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/167244/Turning_down_Zynga...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/167244/Turning_down_Zynga_Why_I_opted_out_of_the_210M_Omgpop_buy.php)

2:
[http://articles.businessinsider.com/2012-03-29/tech/31252887...](http://articles.businessinsider.com/2012-03-29/tech/31252887_1_zynga-
gdc-facebook-game)

------
andrewfelix
The validity of those tweets aside, why would a CEO even bother engaging this?
He's the head of an incredibly successful company and made millions with the
help of some very talented staff.

~~~
zecho
Successful or not, why would anybody engage in this type of behavior? It's
childish and I'm surprised he's not backing down from it on his twitter
account. (Maybe I'm not surprised, per se. People can be asshats. I'm
surprised nobody at Zynga has told him to cut the crap and enjoy his weekend.)

------
mikegirouard
Originals + replies <http://twitter.com/#!/tfadp/status/185901238477537281>
<http://twitter.com/#!/tfadp/status/185901564131688448>

